# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #145 Do not show your wounded Finger,

## Admin

Aphorism #145 Do not show your wounded Finger,

for everything will knock up against it; nor complain about it, for malice always aims where weakness can be injured. It is no use to be vexed: being the butt of the talk will only vexyou the more. Ill-will searches for wounds to irritate, aims darts to try the temper, and tries a thousand ways to sting to the quick. The wise never own to being hit, or disclose any evil, whether personal or hereditary. For even Fate sometimes likes to wound us where we are most tender. It always mortifies wounded flesh. Never therefore disclose the source of mortification or of joy, if you wish the one to cease, the other to endure. 


More...

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

This is an insight I live by and try to practice as steadily as possible, though far more elegantly expressed than I could have done.

----------

